# Only 4 babies.



## rattiemomma72 (Nov 7, 2017)

So my girl went into labor about two hours ago. She's walking around her cage, drinking, eating. But I haven't seen her feed and she's only had four babies. Is it possible she's still going to have more even though she's left the nest and been doing stuff?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It's possible. But sometimes they only have a few. Is she still very large looking?


----------

